# VSFTPD:  FXP geht nicht mit SSL [solved]

## root_tux_linux

Hi, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit vsftpd der ansonsten seit Jahren problemlos seinen Dienst verrichtet.

Zwar funktioniert FXP (Server zu Server) nicht mit SSL. [Edit]

Meine Konfig sieht wie folgt aus:

```
# Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf

# Run standalone?  vsftpd can run either from an inetd or as a standalone

# daemon started from an initscript.

listen=YES

# Allow anonymous FTP? (Beware - allowed by default if you comment this out).

anonymous_enable=No

# Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.

local_enable=YES

# Uncomment this to enable any form of FTP write command.

write_enable=YES

# Default umask for local users is 077. You may wish to change this to 022,

# if your users expect that (022 is used by most other ftpd's)

#local_umask=022

# Uncomment this to allow the anonymous FTP user to upload files. This only

# has an effect if the above global write enable is activated. Also, you will

# obviously need to create a directory writable by the FTP user.

anon_upload_enable=NO

# Activate directory messages - messages given to remote users when they

# go into a certain directory.

dirmessage_enable=YES

# Activate logging of uploads/downloads.

#xferlog_enable=YES

# Make sure PORT transfer connections originate from port 20 (ftp-data).

connect_from_port_20=YES

# If you want, you can arrange for uploaded anonymous files to be owned by

# a different user. Note! Using "root" for uploaded files is not

# recommended!

#chown_uploads=YES

#chown_username=whoever

# You may override where the log file goes if you like. The default is shown

# below.

#xferlog_file=/var/log/vsftpd.log

# If you want, you can have your log file in standard ftpd xferlog format

#xferlog_std_format=YES

# You may change the default value for timing out an idle session.

idle_session_timeout=600

# You may change the default value for timing out a data connection.

data_connection_timeout=120

# It is recommended that you define on your system a unique user which the

# ftp server can use as a totally isolated and unprivileged user.

nopriv_user=ftp

# Enable this and the server will recognise asynchronous ABOR requests. Not

# recommended for security (the code is non-trivial). Not enabling it,

# however, may confuse older FTP clients.

#async_abor_enable=YES

# By default the server will pretend to allow ASCII mode but in fact ignore

# the request. Turn on the below options to have the server actually do ASCII

# mangling on files when in ASCII mode.

# Beware that on some FTP servers, ASCII support allows a denial of service

# attack (DoS) via the command "SIZE /big/file" in ASCII mode. vsftpd

# predicted this attack and has always been safe, reporting the size of the

# raw file.

# ASCII mangling is a horrible feature of the protocol.

#ascii_upload_enable=YES

#ascii_download_enable=YES

# You may fully customise the login banner string:

#ftpd_banner=Welcome to blah FTP service.

# You may specify a file of disallowed anonymous e-mail addresses. Apparently

# useful for combatting certain DoS attacks.

#deny_email_enable=YES

# (default follows)

#banned_email_file=/etc/vsftpd.banned_emails

# You may restrict local users to their home directories.  See the FAQ for

# the possible risks in this before using chroot_local_user or

# chroot_list_enable below.

chroot_local_user=YES

# You may specify an explicit list of local users to chroot() to their home

# directory. If chroot_local_user is YES, then this list becomes a list of

# users to NOT chroot().

chroot_list_enable=YES

# (default follows)

chroot_list_file=/etc/vsftpd.chroot_list

# You may activate the "-R" option to the builtin ls. This is disabled by

# default to avoid remote users being able to cause excessive I/O on large

# sites. However, some broken FTP clients such as "ncftp" and "mirror" assume

# the presence of the "-R" option, so there is a strong case for enabling it.

ls_recurse_enable=YES

# Debian customization

#

# Some of vsftpd's settings don't fit the Debian filesystem layout by

# default.  These settings are more Debian-friendly.

#

# This option should be the name of a directory which is empty.  Also, the

# directory should not be writable by the ftp user. This directory is used

# as a secure chroot() jail at times vsftpd does not require filesystem

# access.

secure_chroot_dir=/var/run/vsftpd

# This string is the name of the PAM service vsftpd will use.

pam_service_name=vsftpd

# This option specifies the location of the RSA certificate to use for SSL

# encrypted connections.

rsa_cert_file=/etc/ssl/certs/ssl-cert-snakeoil.pem

# This option specifies the location of the RSA key to use for SSL

# encrypted connections.

rsa_private_key_file=/etc/ssl/private/ssl-cert-snakeoil.key

# SSL

ssl_enable=YES

allow_anon_ssl=NO

force_local_data_ssl=YES

force_local_logins_ssl=YES

ssl_tlsv1=YES

ssl_sslv2=NO

ssl_sslv3=NO

#FXP

pasv_promiscuous=YES

pasv_enable=YES

pasv_min_port=49152

pasv_max_port=50000

port_promiscuous=YES

write_enable=YES

```

[EDIT]

FXP funzt jetzt, leider nicht mit SSL, kann mir jemand helfen? :/

 mfg

----------

## root_tux_linux

O.k.

Anscheinend kann weder pureftp, proftp noch vsftp  FXP over SSL wenn die Daten verschlüsselt werden -.-'

Ich mach mal sloved

----------

